# 308 for elk or moose?



## mayor

Looking at starting the process of applying for moose and elk in N.D. next year. I was wondering how a 308 will handle these critters, and what would be a good bullet choice. I do realize it will take a few years before I would get drawn in the lottery for a license. Just like to be ready when the time comes.
:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy

If it were me, using a 308, I'd stay with a 165gr or so premium bullet. ie, scirrocco, accubond, partition, tsx, a-frame, mrx, etc.


----------



## hockeynut7

I would worry about getting the license b4 the gun.


----------



## savage 243

Assuming you do get a licence for Elk, The 308 is big enough for a large bull, my dad a couple years back took a large 6 point 335 Elk. Using a Sako Lever Action 308 with Handloaded 165 Gr. Soft Point. However He shot the Elk in the Neck from under 100 yards. 
That same year my Grandpa shot a slightly smaller 320 6 point with a 25-06, which took 2 shots (first in the spine, the second in chest vitals).


----------



## NDTerminator

My wife grew up in Ore/Wash, and has killed a good number of elk with an 06' and 165 grain loads.

I prefer a 7MM or 338 for that job but I see no reason a 308 with 165s wouldn't work just as well if that's what you have to work with, provided you mind your shot angle and range...


----------



## jwdinius1

my bro took down a 48in plus bull in nd 7yrs ago with a 308, it did a great job!! youll be fine, the sad part is he was 14 and it was his first year he ever applied, lucky bastard!


----------



## sdeprie

You didn't say if you already had a 308 and that was why you were asking about it. I assume that's the case. The 308 is ballistically fine for any non-dangerous game in the US. It wil take care of most dangerous game in the US, but might be a little light for big bears, etc. As they allways say, premium bullets and placement are often more important than specific cartridges.


----------



## dd6

No, you can't use a 308 for elk or moose, the bullets bounce off! 
You have to use something with 300 MAGNUM in the name or it won't work. 
The 300 win came out in 1963, the 300 wby mag. in 1944, so there were no elk or moose killed before that, unless you had a 375H&H.
Wait, isn't the 308 almost a 30-06? Oh, it will work!
But you have to use the latest PREMIUM bullet! 
All the elk and moose that were killed before the Nosler partition and 300 mags. came out really aren't dead, they are still waiting for approval by the premium bullet and magnum police.
Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## MagnumManiac

dd6 said:


> No, you can't use a 308 for elk or moose, the bullets bounce off!
> You have to use something with 300 MAGNUM in the name or it won't work.
> The 300 win came out in 1963, the 300 wby mag. in 1944, so there were no elk or moose killed before that, unless you had a 375H&H.
> Wait, isn't the 308 almost a 30-06? Oh, it will work!
> But you have to use the latest PREMIUM bullet!
> All the elk and moose that were killed before the Nosler partition and 300 mags. came out really aren't dead, they are still waiting for approval by the premium bullet and magnum police.
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Can I have some of your medication?
I've got quite a few paddocks to plough!

Oh,oh I'll be taking my 300 Weatherby with me too,just in case I see an elephant in the back paddock.
*MagnumManiac*
:beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## dtlwheels

a .308 w/180gr. loads would work for elk. not sure i`d use it for moose


----------



## englishpointer

to all the non believers that one round will kill what ever animal. You folks really need to think before you speak. People were killing elk and moose with muzel loaders way before magnums where around. Not to mention those folks were shooting with smooth bore guns.

Also have any of you folks ever made steel swinging targets that are "heavy" enough for rifles above 22 caliber?

We made one out of 1/2 stainless steel and a 30-06 penetrated very well at 100 yards, 7mm rem mag did the same as well as a .308.

so are animal hides thicker and harder to penetrate then 1/2 plate stainless steel???


----------

